# What are some QUALITY bindings?



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

you can have any two of the three attributes listed below

cheap
light
durable

I got a pair of burton genesis and really like them, and they seem very well built to me


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lamps said:


> you can have any two of the three attributes listed below
> 
> cheap
> light
> durable


Bingo. In bindings, I like simplicity. Rome tries to get to cute with all of their adjustments. The more complicated, the more shit there is to break.


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

That's the stuff I wish I knew...all I want durability and some canting for my knees.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

kafro said:


> That's the stuff I wish I knew...all I want durability and some canting for my knees.


The Union Factory's have both. Super durable, canted, not too heavy, but pretty stiff. I like them because they're responsive. Not sure what kind of riding you are going to be doing but I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you even weigh 180 or more you will likely have issues with breaking shit from just about any company's "light" binding. not sure which Rome you were riding or what you do in fact weigh but its something to think about before you go buying diodes or superlight unions or fluxes or something.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Loving my Burton Genesis', I've got Cartels on another board and they're also brilliant. Have never had an issue, I'd recommend them highly.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

freaking love my union force. strong as fuck. heel cup is aluminum and the buckles are magnesium. I think if I ride fast enough, they might catch fire. JK.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2 Formula. Probably one of the greatest meat and potatoes binding out there.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Bingo. In bindings, I like simplicity. Rome tries to get to cute with all of their adjustments. The more complicated, the more shit there is to break.


This. ^

Also, if you have a chance to look at them in person.. do so.

Just holding a Burton binding you know the quality is there. It's difficult to explain, but hold them in your hands and you'll know what i mean; despite the Burtons feeling really light, they are still mega solid and give you just that feeling when you hold them. Union too, but are heavier.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> K2 Formula. Probably one of the greatest meat and potatoes binding out there.


 i ride the 12/13 model and love em. demoed the 13/14s and they were just as good but paired down for lightness, dope! i actually think they cover all three of those bases mentioned above, but can't say i've tried many others, so...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Union Force or Contact Pro,


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Flux Bindings


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

can't go wrong with a burton cartel or malavita...well u can if u can't get them to fit right...I think 11's have centering issues or something..dunno I have 9's they fit medium perf.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Plus one for the formulas, been riding mine for 4 seasons and not one single issue with them. Simple to adjust, love the toe cap, fit my boots perfectly.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Another vote for the K2 Formula. I actually went from the K2 Company to the K2 Formula and I like the added liveliness they have. 

K2 bindings are easy to mount, adjust, and hold up extremely well.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Highly recommend Burton. Strong, _very_ comfortable, and the AutoCant tech on some of their models (Cartel, Malavita etc) is brilliant. Very happy with mine. Union is bombproof. Literally. Have had a pair of forces and they were great as well. Just not as comfy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

probably not what ur looking for...but light and bombproof

sparks afterburners


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Caffeine said:


> Highly recommend Burton. Strong, _very_ comfortable, and the AutoCant tech on some of their models (Cartel, Malavita etc) is brilliant. Very happy with mine. Union is bombproof. Literally. Have had a pair of forces and they were great as well. Just not as comfy.


Literally bombproof?:blink:

Don't get me started.:dizzy:
Really.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Literally DO NOT get him started. 

BTW - I'm a former Drill and Blast Engineer. I bet I can make something that'd fuck a pair of Unions


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Literally DO NOT get him started.
> 
> BTW - I'm a former Drill and Blast Engineer. I bet I can make something that'd fuck a pair of Unions


That's the point with Union. A lot of bindings fall apart, Union you think could these freaking break so I can buy something new. Union:eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Literally DO NOT get him started.


LOL!

I thought CassMT would be the first to comment on this!:laugh:


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

I back Burton bindings here. Got a pair of cartels and love them. Use them everywhere: park, jibs, pow, piste. No complaints.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> 
> I thought CassMT would be the first to comment on this!:laugh:


interesting definition drift that 'literally' is just for emphasis in certain contexts, not literally meaning 'literal.' kinda like 'U butthurt Bro?' doesn't literally mean ' 'Hey Brother, your butt must still be hurting?'


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Loving my Burton Genesis', I've got Cartels on another board and they're also brilliant. Have never had an issue, I'd recommend them highly.


Just an inquiry, 

I have a pair of '14 genesis as well. I agree they are amazing; however, I have had issues with both of my toe caps. IDK if it has to do with the new double sided ratchets or what, but both of the lower spring-loaded parts that hold the ladder in place are limp. Idk if the spring has slipped, broke, or just came off, but they are totally useless now. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I've got '14 Genesis with the helical ladder blah blah blah too. I have noticed that the ratchets don't spring back quite as much as they did when new. They're still certainly usable and haven't affected me ever but it's something I've noticed over time.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I tend to like burton bindings better.

Rode the '13 cartels, '14 cartels, and '15 genesis and love each and every single one of them.

I rode union contacts as well but just liked the burtons more.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slowly starting to not like K2 bindings. Have Uprises and using Formulas (2011 and 2012 respectively). Not a whole lot of days on either, maybe a couple dozen. The ratchets to me, are unreliable. The Uprises came completely undone midway down a run at Stevens in January. Went for a heel side turn and my back foot kicked up like I was Bruce Lee. Thankfully I wasn't hurt.

Using Formulas the past two trips and while they didn't fail, never really liked the ratchets. Solid binding though. Just the ratchets they way they lock didn't give me a good feeling. I definitely prefer Burton and Nitro here.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

I LOVE my Ride Rodeo bindings. I've had the Franken's since the beginning of last season and rode them around 40 days. They are pretty light and responsive. They also have the wedgie footbed canting system. 

I've read that people had issue with the mesh rubber toe caps splitting but mine are still going strong. The only thing that has happened was 1 bolt in my lead foot heelcup came loose. Added 1 drop of clear nail polish and that fixed that. 

great deal here... On Sale Ride Rodeo Snowboard Bindings up to 40% off 30% off already then a extra 20% in cart.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Slowly starting to not like K2 bindings. Have Uprises and using Formulas (2011 and 2012 respectively). Not a whole lot of days on either, maybe a couple dozen. The ratchets to me, are unreliable. The Uprises came completely undone midway down a run at Stevens in January. Went for a heel side turn and my back foot kicked up like I was Bruce Lee. Thankfully I wasn't hurt.
> 
> Using Formulas the past two trips and while they didn't fail, never really liked the ratchets. Solid binding though. Just the ratchets they way they lock didn't give me a good feeling. I definitely prefer Burton and Nitro here.


For '13 they overhauled the ratchets. Prior to that they were a 2 pin ratchet, now they're three pin and work much much better.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

Nivek said:


> For '13 they overhauled the ratchets. Prior to that they were a 2 pin ratchet, now they're three pin and work much much better.


Nivek, you like formula over the factory?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> I've got '14 Genesis with the helical ladder blah blah blah too. I have noticed that the ratchets don't spring back quite as much as they did when new. They're still certainly usable and haven't affected me ever but it's something I've noticed over time.


Mine did the same thing. The ankle straps slowly wore down to the point where they are not as lively, but they still work great. The toe ones on the other hand got worse and worse until they eventually didn't do squat.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Grabber said:


> Nivek, you like formula over the factory?


The Factory definitely isn't $70 better. Plus it gave me calf bite with the stock forward lean.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Forward lean is getting old.:RantExplode: Might say they are better but not $70 better. You always pay to much when buying the wrong equipment.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> For '13 they overhauled the ratchets. Prior to that they were a 2 pin ratchet, now they're three pin and work much much better.


That's good to hear. I won't count that against them in the future.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Another vote for Cartels and Vitas. I love them. I just wish they had little more canting than what the Autocant provides.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've added this thread to my faves, since I'm intending to replace my Targas this post-season.

New set will not be Rome anything.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

Rome might suck but they did just replace a 390 boss for me no questions asked. 

next bindings still wont be rome though lol. i switched back to some older ride spi's and i actually like them more


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

drstone said:


> Rome might suck but they did just replace a 390 boss for me no questions asked.
> 
> next bindings still wont be rome though lol. i switched back to some older ride spi's and i actually like them more


I had some 390s that had such light springs on the ratchets that they came open on their own. Now I have the Targas that I just don't like for various reasons (mentioned in my blog). I'm sure there are people who swear by them, but for me two strikes is enough.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah I know all about that, 2nd month riding on them( probably the 25th day using them though) the toe straps started to pop open randomly.

going with union factory's next season. I need something that can stand up to 220 lbs moving at speed haha


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

I just bought the FUSE AT and I must say they are extraordinary bindings.

The rear entry is amazing with the pivot system that lowers or lifts your foot in to place.

Also the uni strap means it's easy to pull it all up over your boot in one go before locking in.

At one point I was in to deep snow for the rear entry so I undid the straps, locked up the rear then entered via the straps. Brilliant.

Also the feel is amazing like I can feel my feet locked to the board but with not particular pressure points in one place to the fastening pressure is even across by boot (Burton Moto's).

Cheers.


----------

